# Spicy Baked Shrimp



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 macadamia nut oil
2 cloves of garlic, minced
2 tblsp cajun or creole seasonong
2 tblsp fresh lemon juice
1 tblsp honey
1 tblsp soy sauce
1 lb large shrimp, peeled and devined
lemon wedge for garnish
french bread thinly sliced

In a 13 x 9 baking dish combine oil, garlic cajun seasoning, lemon juice, honey and soy sauce. Add shrimp and toss to coat. Refrigerate at least 1 hr. Preheat oven to 450 degs and bake until shrimp are cooked through, about 8-10 mins. Garnish with lemon wedges and serve with french bread.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Tried this one out on the wife for Valentine's dinner and HOOO-AHHH!

Man, it was great!!!!

Had to substitute Peanut oil for the macadamia oil, but it didn't matter one bit!

Also, I threw in a double handful of scallops, just for her.... 

Good recipe 'Dogg!


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Had to comment on this one to keep it from fading down the list. I tried this recipe also and used sesame oil instead of macadamia oil and also added bay scallops. It was fantastic! My wife is hard to impress with new seafood recipes and she really liked it also.


----------

